

Friday Fun: Gravity (Safari/Chrome only) - bdfh42
http://www.eseidel.com/gravity/

======
bdfh42
Sorry, just spotted this is Safari fun only - but then I tested it in Chrome
and it's OK there - but someone beat me to that.

------
randrews
Seems to work fine in Chrome too.

